# Fracino Piccino



## scott1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Just wondering where the best place would be to buy one of these? Is it best to ring Fracino themselves?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

scott1 said:


> Just wondering where the best place would be to buy one of these? Is it best to ring Fracino themselves?


Contact forum member and sponsor

Coffeebean

He can offer you deals on fracino equipment ( new )

I'll drop him a pm actually as just seen you aren't in a position to contact him via pm


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Scott,

Since Fracino put the prices up at the start of April, the Piccino is now £750 on my website but I'll do you one for £650 delivered as a Forum member.

PM me once your post count is up or you can email [email protected]

Andy


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Theres a place in Solihull i've seen advertise them for £575+postage (might be mail order only?)

im considering it myself but this is top (its actually over) my budget

Came across it on a google search


----------



## Notbeanbefore (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi I am considering a Piccino also and I see this site is also selling on the well known auction site.

It is a good price but I have not heard anything about them before.


----------

